# Turkey Takedown



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Erik said:


> I see magnus has a new one now. They've got some videos at their website.
> http://www.magnusbroadheads.com/bullhead.html
> Anyone try these yet?


I hope to try the Bullhead this spring.....many advantages over the Guillotines :coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hmmmm we will see.. might pick these up if i go to cabelas or something but the spitfires still work way to well to go against them:sad:


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I have decided on the Rage 2 blade. I researched a lot and talked to everyone that would listen at various Pro shops and hunt shows. I am going to use the Rage for turkeys and deer this year to see how they perform. If I don't like em I'll go back to my Muzzys.


----------

